# Otázka o "To"



## Odriski

Dobrý den!
Dnes jsem četl jednou větu: *To* on se jen tak dělá, že he nemocný. V té větě, co "*To*" znamená? Jestli "*To*" se nepoužívá, ta věta bude "On se jen tak dělá, že he nemocný", pak je ona pravá? Jestli je pravá, jaký je rozdíl mezi "*To* on se jen tak dělá, že he nemocný" a "On se jen tak dělá, že he nemocný"?
Děkuji!
Odriski


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

odpověď na Vaše otázky je, prosím pěkně, následující:

Vaše uvedené příklady:

a) "*To on* se jen tak dělá, že je nemocný." (Gramaticky je věta zcela správně, ano!) 
b) "*On* se jen tak dělá, že je nemocný." (Gramaticky je - i tato - věta zcela správně, ano!)

*<> Dělat se nemocným <> *
- Definice: Znamená tvářit se, chovat se přesně tak, jako kdybych nemocný opravdu byl, i když ve skutečnosti nejsem! Tj. říkám, dělám něco, co není pravda (= lež, podvod). 
- Nebo: Příznaky nemoci/onemocnění nejsou takové, jako by při skutečné nemoci měly býti (= velmi slabý průběh nemoci). 

Výklad: 
a) V této větě se setkáváme s ukazovacím zájmem ("to"), který - pouze a jenom - zdůrazňuje, zvýrazňuje, vyzdvihuje výše již stávající podmět ("on")! 

Výsledek:
Jinými slovy řečeno, významový rozdíl zde není/nevzniká žádný! Věty jsou z pohledu rodilého mluvčího totožné, ano!

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## MamStrach

Odriski said:


> Dobrý den!
> Dnes jsem četl jednou větu: *To* on se jen tak dělá, že he nemocný. V té větě, co "*To*" znamená? Jestli "*To*" se nepoužívá, ta věta bude "On se jen tak dělá, že he nemocný", pak je ona pravá? Jestli je pravá, jaký je rozdíl mezi "*To* on se jen tak dělá, že he nemocný" a "On se jen tak dělá, že he nemocný"?
> Děkuji!
> Odriski



"To" je v této větě částice, často používaná k navázání předchozího sdělení ("o čem jsme to mluvili?") nebo k zesílení ("kam to jdeme?") či k jiným stylistickým účelům, jako jsou rytmus, citové zabarvení, atd.  Když se částice "to" vynechá, význam věty se většinou vůbec nezmění. To zodpovídá i tvou druhou otázku: "On se jen tak dělá..." má stejný význam jako "To on se jen tak dělá..." a oba výrazy jsou správné (v češtině se "pravý" ve významu "správný" nepoužívá). Rozdíl je tedy pouze stylistický.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den "MamStrach",

souhlas, ona "to" může býti skutečně částice, a ona to zřejmě i je, ano, ale teď jste mu "to" tedy ale vůbec neulehčil/-a, pravda. Při výuce cizího jazyka se těmto "drsnostem" zpravidla obloukem vyhýbáme, je-li to začátečník (Číňan). Nikdo z nás ani netuší, jak ta věta byla skutečně míněna ("Co bylo jejím záměrem?"). Neovládá-li student cizího jazyka česká zájmena (tj. ohebné slovní druhy), která znějí stejně jako částice, byť mají jiný větný charakter, proč mu plésti hlavu rovnou částicemi...? Nerozumím. Toto téma zde bylo již několikrát diskutováno, řešeno (viz starší příspěvky - vždy "spíše" jako zájmeno popsáno)... Stejně je od sebe nedokáže odlišit, akorát mu zbytečně zamotají hlavu... Vše se musí "zobecnit/zjednodušit/osekat"... Než se student cizího jazyka "prokouše" k samému konci, bude mu jistě ještě nějakou chvíli trvati, než se s modálními odlišnostmi daného jazyka dostatečně seznámí. S tím jsme se setkali již všichni, předpokládám...!  

A propos, jedná se zde o "věčný spor" (určitá kontroverze zde jenom přece panuje), záleží na úhlu pohledu, intenci mluvčího, postavení ve větě není určující, se ví... ! Čistě hypoteticky vzato, budou-li v místnosti dvě stejnojmenné osoby, např. "U lékaře v řadě", tak "částice" nad "zájmenem" zřejmě neobstojí, na někoho se prstem ukázati bude muset, nebo si myslíte, že ne...? 

To: MamStrach
"Když se částice "to" vynechá, význam věty se většinou vůbec nezmění. To zodpovídá i tvou druhou otázku: "On se jen tak dělá..." má stejný význam jako "To on se jen tak dělá..." 

Velice se obávám, že to platí i pro ukazovací zájmeno ("to")... :-(! 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Odriski, I would just add that the addition of "to" in this sense - as a particle, but not fulfilling any grammatical function - also colloquialises the style, it makes it informal and conversational and, as MamStrach says, it can often carry the sense of referring back to something that has just been said or done. You have to take each example in its own specific context.

*Depending on the context*, we can bring out this emphasis in English too. I'll use MamStrach's examples:
"O čem jsme mluvili?" - What were we talking about? 
"O čem jsme to mluvili?" - "What was it we were talking about?"  "What were we talking about again?"  "Now then, what were we talking about?" 

"Kam jdeme?" - "Where are we going?"
"Kam to jdeme?" "Where is it we're going?" "So where are we going then?" "Where are we going again?" "Where did you say we were going?"

In other contexts, the meaning is "in that case", or "then", or "you see", "so", "well", etc.  

_Máme postýlku v ložnici, protože máme děsně malý byt. Jinde zkrátka nejde umístit. V obýváku to nejde, protože malý chodí spát už v 7 a *to* bysme museli chodit spát s ním, ale to se nám nikdy tak brzy nechce ..._ (source: emimino.cz)  "and *in that case* we'd have to go to bed at the same time as him..." 

_Nicmene biopaliva nejsou schopny nahradit fosilni zdroje - *to* bysme museli vykacet vsechny lesy, nepestovat nic jineho a i tak by nam to nestacilo_ (source: energoportal.cz) "... can't replace fossil fuels* because, (you see), *we'd have to chop down ..."  warning: diacritics missing)

_"...pak to nebudeme my, kdo ztratí místa (ve Spolkovém sněmu), ale SPD,”  varoval Fuchs v rozhlasovém rozhovoru. „*To* ona se bude muset zodpovídat z  toho, že přijdou předčasné volby a že Německo bude delší dobu bez vlády,”_ (source: novinky.cz) "... *In that case* she would have to ..."

In my opinion, in your example (out of context), the effect of using "to" is one or both of the following:
(i) to add some kind of emotion (maybe scorn, disbelief, sarcasm, humour) to the utterance: 
"*To* on se jen tak dělá, že je nemocný."* - Oh,* he's just pretending to be ill."  (How pathetic! Don't believe him! He's a hypochondriac! What a joke!)
(ii) to refer back to the person's actions, in the sense of "by doing that..." (Maybe he had forced himself to have a coughing fit, or clutched his stomach)

As Bohemos and MamStrach noted, it doesn't change the meaning, but it adds "colour".


----------



## Odriski

Thank you Enquiring mind, very detailed! A děkuji Bohemosovi i Mamstrachovi za Váš vysvětlení!


----------

